# Big Question BBC 1 - IVF debate



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just to let you knowBig Question is just starting and one of the topics this morning is - Is IVF damaging society?


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

someone please gag that mad woman!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

My sentiments exactly


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

yes a load of rubbish!  My consultant Geeta was on, don't think she really put across what I think she believes in very well!!  Anyway the women who was going on about babies only being made during sex was loopy...and I laughed when she said it was disgusting that men had to do the deed into a pot and how immoral it was    
xx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I caught a few minutes.

sorry, but the anti IVF woman just came across as a ranting, brain washed religious loon. Also hated the smug blonde (who had her own children) telling infertile women that they should just adopt. 

People who trot out the 'why don't you just adopt' line really **** me off - none of them have the first clue about the adoption system in this country. 

Loved the rasta poet though - really brave of him to admit to his zero sperm count.


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

The smug blonde was Louise Bagshaw, chil lit author.  She's been on a few things before and heck she likes the sound of her own voice !  I have vowed never to read her books in protest cos her views are usually polar opposite to me.  I wonder what the religious zealot would have thought of us single women.  I'd have liked to have popped up and added even more controversy.....I mean having babies without a relationship.....how very dare we?!?!?


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Was this worth watching or will I just feel severely p***** off?


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

depends if you are in the mood to laugh at the absurdity of some people......!


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

ha ha ....I've just my profanity changed to 'widdle' - sorry didn't realise we weren't allowed to use the word that rhymes with hiss


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

similar comments on the New thread!!! I missed it in the end, but by the sounds of it glad I did

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211433.msg3345757;boardseen#new


----------

